# Stechmücken Binnengewässer Norwegen.



## trickfish

Hallo,
Ich möchte nächstes Jahr das erste mal zum Hechtfischen nach Norge.
Wo genau ist noch nicht sicher.
Es soll anfang Juni oder Anfang September sein.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Stechmücken in den Monaten ?
Wird man tagsüber schon totgefressen oder hält es sich in Grenzen?

Wo es genau hingeht weis ich noch nicht.
Glomma,Krøderen,Stora lee ....
Ist ja grob gesehen die gleiche Gegend.

Für Infos bin ich dankbar.

Gruß
Trickfish


----------



## rxstx rxt

*AW: Stechmücken Binnengewässer Norwegen.*

Moin,

Soltest Du im September fahren, ist das Auftreten der Knots bereits deutlich reduziert. Im Juni ist es etwas beflogener.
In Deiner Gegend würde ich mich aber von nix abhalten lassen. Es ist nicht jedes Jahr gleich und über den Tag verteilt beißen nicht nur die Fische unterschiedlich sondern auch die Knots haben Beißpausen. Außerdem ist es noch kein Vergleich dort mit nördlicheren, lappländischen Verhältnissen. In norwegischen Apotheken gibt es ein sehr wirksames Mittel gegen die Knots. Ich vertrage es leider nicht und habe deshalb auch inzwischen den Namen vergessen. Kann man ab erfragen - ist dort sehr beliebt.
Fliegenrute nicht vergessen und schon erlebst Du eine besondere Liebe zu Insekten.


----------



## tofte

*AW: Stechmücken Binnengewässer Norwegen.*

krøderen,dann bist ja fast um de ecke bei mir,schøne gegend da zum fischen auf dem see oder auch einfach zum baden.und die muecken sind in der ecke sehr agressiv,die stechen problemlos durch ne jeans ohne mit der wimper zu zucken,allerdings die menge an viechern iss jedes jahr anders.


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Stechmücken Binnengewässer Norwegen.*

Wir waren dieses Jahr mitte Juni am Oeyeren (ein Teil der Glomma), mein Freund hatte auch Bedenken wegen dem hohen Stechmückenaufkommen.
Es waren vereinzelt welche da, aber nicht übertrieben wie man es überall im Netz lesen konnte.


----------



## trickfish

*AW: Stechmücken Binnengewässer Norwegen.*

Danke für die Antworten,

Fahr September an den Ara, wird schon passen mit den Scheissviechern.

Greetz
Trickfish


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: Stechmücken Binnengewässer Norwegen.*

Im September sollten es schon deutlich besser sein. Die fallenden Temperaturen mögen die Mücken gar nicht. 
Wobei ich ja in Norwegen die Kribbelmücken viel lästiger finde. Diese sind auch tagsüber bei Sonnenschein aktiv und gegen ihre penetrante Art ist kaum ein Kraut gewachsen. Aber auch diese sollten im September weniger geworden sein und sind auch um so schlimmer, je höher man in den Norden kommt oder an Höhenmeter gewinnt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

